# Recommend a 22"+, 2ms, Full HD, LED Backlit monitor



## anoopm (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am new on the forum and this is my first post. I would like to buy a monitor to last a long time - my current 17" CRT is more than 8 years old, and I am trying to get the best I can for my budget (Rs. 10,000) which is future proofed. 

Main reason for the upgrade (along with display card) is to play Need for Speed Hot Pursuit on the PC.  Based on what I've read over the last few days, I have narrowed it down to the following specs

Size: 22" or more
Response time: 2ms (GTG)
Resolution: 1920x1080 (Full HD)
LED: Yes
IPS: If possible, but TN is also OK
Input: DVI. USB if possible. HDMI is not required as I will not be relying on the monitor's speakers.

I am having difficulty getting a monitor which has all of the first four requirements. The Samsung BX2231 seems to fit the bill, but I can't seem to find it in India. Is there anything else I can consider?

Note: I am not interested in 3D compatible monitors.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ I would always suggest n prefer an IPS monitor over LED backlit. For monitors LED hardly makes a difference, but IPS clearly stands apart from a TN based display .....


----------



## horizonrays (Dec 29, 2010)

no need to run behind 2ms refresh rate monitor ,

increase you budget a bit and get dell ultra-sharp IPS monitor

still want something better and led , go for dell led based monitor .


----------



## sam9s (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ Yep indirectly I was suggesting for the same DELL Ultrasharp IPS pannel


----------



## paroh (Dec 29, 2010)

Dell IPS u2311H 23""(Premium model)


----------

